# Is this GERD?



## 15422 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have just recently been diagnosed with IBS, but feel I may also have GERD, would really like some advice from someone that has this. I started getting what the doctor believes is IBS about 2 years ago, but before all my other symptoms started I started getting really bad acid indigestion/reflux. I have now been getting this daily for over 2 years, it has stopped me eating and even drinking at times because when it is at its worse even water makes it worse, I have my sleep interupted due to the pains I get with it and even been sick with it several times in the night. I was prescribed Lansoprazole which worked ok for about a year, but more recently these didnt even seem to work so am now taking Metoclopramide along with the Lansoprazole and this seems to help. Does anyone suffer from similar symptoms/had similar experiences? If so does anyone have any suggestions of anything other than these tablets that might help?


----------

